
Building a BitTorrent client from scratch in C# (2016) - jxub
https://archive.is/CCx9i
======
tommypepperdick
This is actually still available from the original author, just under a
different URL:
[https://www.seanjoflynn.com/research/bittorrent.html](https://www.seanjoflynn.com/research/bittorrent.html)

Additionally, it has been discussed previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11922444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11922444)

~~~
jxub
Ah, I submitted the archived page because I couldn't load the website at that
time but it is responding perfectly now. Sorry for that.

